# Flashed MR4 CDMA Radio, SIM Card Not Recognized



## Viper Daimao (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm running slayher's CM7 and I flashed the MR4 Jan 21st leaked radios found here
http://www.nerd-haven.net/forum/showthread.php?tid=1

The LTE radio flashed ok and everything worked but then when I flashed the cmda radio I get a message saying the phone doesn't detect a sim card. I've tried going back and flashing past radios on that page that I knew worked with my phone but nothing is changing. Any ideas on what's going on?


----------



## Viper Daimao (Sep 14, 2011)

ack, false alarm. Somehow airplane mode got turned on when I rebooted. I guess it was because I uninstalled the SetDNS app? Very odd.


----------



## Turd Furguson (Dec 19, 2011)

I was getting ready to say, I will pull the zip file and check it over again if it was giving you fits.


----------

